# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La producción de vino en España cae un 8% en 2015 debido a la sequía

## Jonasino

> La producción de vino en España en la campaña de 2015 alcanza los 40,6 millones de hectolitros, lo que supone una reducción del 8,4% con respecto a la campaña del año anterior, según las estimaciones publicadas este miércoles por la organización europea Copa Cogeca, que culpa a la sequía del menor volumen obtenido.
> 
> En concreto, Copa Cogeca ha destacado que la uva española cuenta con un estado fitosanitario "muy bueno" debido las escasas lluvias, pero han apuntado que debido a la sequía y al "exceso de calor", la producción de 2015 será "bastante inferior".
> 
> No obstante, la organización ha resaltado que aunque la producción es menor, "la calidad de la uva es muchísimo mayor, de las mejores en los últimos 10 o 15 años" y que no tienen ninguna enfermedad, lo que va a permitir "vinos de más calidad".
> 
>     En el conjunto de la Unión Europea, los datos de Copa Cogeca recogen un incremento de la producción del 2,7%, hasta un total de 171,2 millones de hectolitros. El país con mayor producción en la última cosecha es Italia, con 50,3 millones de hectolitros, seguida de Francia, con 47,6 millones. España se sitúa en tercer lugar.
> 
> Según ha explicado en rueda de prensa el responsable del grupo de trabajo de vino de la organización, Thierry Coste, "la climatología se ha adaptado muy bien a las condiciones que la viticultura necesita". "La naturaleza nos ha ahorrado disgustos este año, y dependemos de ella", ha expresado.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-debido-sequia

----------

Asteriom (10-nov-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Varios de mis clientes están bastante contentos ya que se presume que el precio va a ser mejor y van a ganar más habiendo tenido menos gasto en recogida.
 La espaldera, comentan, tiene el hándicap de que necesita algo más de agua que con el sistema tradicional. No lo tengo cifrado, por lo que no sé la veracidad ni el porcentaje.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Asteriom (10-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Ya veremos. Claro que depende de zonas. Ayer estuve por La Rioja y demasiado, demasiado contentos no estaban

----------


## pablovelasco

Esto es igual siempre, cuando el año es malo en cuanto a cosecha, el que tiene la fortuna de haber tenido buena producción, le saca más que los años donde hay mucha oferta... Lo malo es a los que les ha tocado la sequía.

----------

